# Train Simulator Computer Software -- Any Recommendations?



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

My 9-yr-old son has express some interest in train simulator software programs. He's reasonably computer-savvy (for a young kid), and really enjoys the creative process of designing and building complex track layouts with his wooden (Brio, etc.) tracks.

That said, he and I both are clueless when it comes to knowing what's "out there" for train simulator software. I have a couple of "wish list" goals, and thought I'd toss them out to you guys to see if any of you might have some recommendations ...

1. I'd like one, basic software package that doesn't require many costly add-ons to get running with the basics.

2. It should be capable of running on a basic laptop computer running Windows 7, a 2.4 GHz chip, 4 GB RAM.

3. I'd prefer that we could run the software (initially, at least) using a standard keyboard, without having to buy a separate "train throttle control box" or whatever that's called.

4. We'd be perfectly happy if the graphics of the layouts were relatively simple 3D renderings (like a kid's video game), rather than true photo-realistic scenery and animations.

5. In short, I'm looking for something reasonable simple, targetted towards something a 9 year old could use.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I did some 'net reading today, and I'm armed with a little info, but perhaps more perplexed.

For entry-level simulation on a basic PC, RailWorks 3 Train Simulator 2012 gets reasonable review. However, the focus appears to be on operating a train, rather than on letting one creatively build new layouts.

I also read about TrainPlayer which does allow one to 3D build a model RR layout complete with scenery, etc. and then run the trains. Essentially, "armchair" model railroading.

That said, I've also seen other software packages ... hard to tell which would be best without spending a bit of time trying them all out.

So ... have any of you guys fiddled with train simulator / 3D layout building software?

GC53 -- Do I recall that you run some sim software?

Thanks for any help, guys ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have no answers, I can't help, never used any.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just did a little searching then came back and read your post again.
What do you want to operate an engine or 3-d build a RR?

The word simulator for anything would be actually operating the machine whether it be a train plane truck or whatever.

I will go and search again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you see this one?

http://www.eldoradosoft.com/download.htm

There is a free download sample to see if it is what you want.
Your limited to 100 objects and can't save your work but it might be good to see if you want it.
It is a quick download and virus free. 

I am going to go play with it now.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok TJ, I'll have to recommend Trainz. I bought Trainz12 a while back and it pretty addicting. Trainz itself as a railroad simulator sucks pretty bad. It came with 3 little USA routes that were fun for the first week. It also comes with some European routes but I never even looked into those. 
What the game should be marketed as and it is not is a Railroad Sandbox. If you can imagine it, you can build it with Trainz. I had to take down my Buckbed special and replace it with a computer/ homework station. Both my son and I have been pretty bummed since we both enjoyed playing/working on it. With Trainz, I build little routes and he runs them. Not to sound offline but why watch a model train go around a oval, when you can build a route through the mountains, lash up 20 engines and pull 150 cars across a scenic landscape. The two of us have been having a blast with it. 
I'll for warn ya, you need to have decent computer for things to run smooth. I can run most of the stuff I build on max setting but some of the routes that you can download just crash my comp. Then again they are huge maps and really need to be ran with a 64 bit operating system. I'm still on XP because of work. Their game engine only really draws from 2 gig of ram but it really works the processor hard. 
Here is their forum. The only thing that I can personally find that is better with Microsoft versions, are train crashes are more realistic. 
http://forums.auran.com/trainz/index.php


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And don't even bother with the link I put in.

I deleted it from my computer all ready.:thumbsdown:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

*cracks Knuckles* 

"Time to get down to business."

Each of the simulators has a different strong point and weakness. Trainz is great all around but some of the crash dynamics need some work and it is a little wasteful on resources (RAM, CPU, ETC.) but it has the simple fact that it has hundreds of free add-ons as well as payware, as well as a lot of premade content and the controls are easy to understand whether it be to build an empire from scratch or run locomotives and keep to schedules like in the real world. 

Railworks 3 (the newest version of railworks, which is replaced with a new one about every year.) Is also good in most aspects except for the building of new layouts and scenarios to operate trains in which makes it somewhat limited. Then there is the fact you only get a very small amount of engines when you buy just the game so you are forced to buy DLC (downloadable Content) to get more engines, scenarios, and train cars which each pack runs from 5 to 10 dollars. It has a better crashing system but still a little lacking for how advanced everything is now a days. 

Microsoft Train Simulator, is preferably one of my favorites while being really old it had decent graphics which can now be upgraded, super realistic train crashes, and lots of free add on content plus tools you can buy which make it simple to build a new scenario to run engines in as well as make your own custom engines. The only draw back is that Microsoft was working on a second better one that was cancelled last minute when all that was left was packaging so it is obviously starting to show some age. 

Train Player, I have used and without buying the full version you can only do 2-d layouts that are very limited and judging by the graphics work that was put into it I doubt it would make a very good 3-d system for simulation and there is not much for prototypical running of trains on a schedule. Only good thing is that building a new layout is simple as pie but the others are not much harder either. 

3D Model trains, Is by far the worst 3D model train scenario/simulator out of the bunch. It extremely limits you to engines, scenery, detail, and scenarios if any that can be made. There is truly no strong points that I can bring about for this simulator so I would just recommend avoiding it altogether. 

So Trainz 2012 would rank highest but make sure your system can handle it, the same goes for Railworks 3 which is second on the list lead up buy the previous trainz games and Railworks which are all worth getting eventually. I would put Microsoft Train Simulator up there in spot three but I am unsure if you can even buy it still so freeware or pirating it may be the only way to get the game which is not to much to worry about because of how old it is nothing would be done about it. This is the only game i will even remotely suggest pirating and getting just because you may be unable to find it and it is not worth not playing. 

That should help you decide on the right train simulator but I say just get the top three I listed as eventually you will want to play them all and will enjoy them all.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, Stan, GC,

Thank you ALL for your insightful comments above. Very informative, and much appreciated. Armed with your reviews, I'll do some more 'net reading.

I'm off to a MA train show with the kids today ... perhaps they have some software demos there?

Again, I really appreciate you all taking the time to share your insight ... very, very helpful on my end!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

